# Training Daisy (almost 7 months)



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Dont mind my PJs!! Life with an almost 7 month old GR... days are made up of 5-10 mini sessions a day...

In this video she is showing:
Sit
Lay down
Sit Pretty
Stay
Wait
Paw
Speak
Come

Cameo at the end... Mimi (chihuahua) Daisy's distraction, got her reward too! 

Dorky dogs!!

https://video.nest.com/clip/f1497c159cec4c82b89c112353e987db.mp4


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

So awesome! Daisy is doing great  How did you teach paw? I've been trying to teach Cooper but he gives me this confused look every time I touch his feet

On stay I thought Cooper had a pretty good stay. Then just this week our obedience instructor had me stand next to him, look at him and say stay once and then walk away from him without looking back at him. And he followed me straight way! (The one time he heels perfectly &#55357;&#56835

We're now practicing stay where I only say it once and then don't maintain any eye contact and walk away - we're starting one step at a time - posting this detail just in case this helps for Daisy's next level stay. Apologies if you're already there.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Daisy is doing great. I have a little dog who also gets into the training sessions looking for treats.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Cooper Golden said:


> So awesome! Daisy is doing great  How did you teach paw? I've been trying to teach Cooper but he gives me this confused look every time I touch his feet
> 
> On stay I thought Cooper had a pretty good stay. Then just this week our obedience instructor had me stand next to him, look at him and say stay once and then walk away from him without looking back at him. And he followed me straight way! (The one time he heels perfectly ��)
> 
> We're now practicing stay where I only say it once and then don't maintain any eye contact and walk away - we're starting one step at a time - posting this detail just in case this helps for Daisy's next level stay. Apologies if you're already there.



No apologies needed!!  We are constantly working. ANY hints are helpful!!

As far as paw... that was one of the first things she learned, believe it or not. And it wasn't so much "learned". Within a day or so of coming home I had her sitting, but then she would add on her paw coming up when I gave her a treat. Once she was firm with sit, I named "paw" when she would do it. "GOOD PAW!" Fast forward to obedience training, and that is something that makes so much sense. If she has a behavior that she readily does, that is what we ultimately want, or see as a possible "trick" we name it. She has the behavior in her repertoire... just doesn't associate it with a name. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

cwag said:


> Daisy is doing great. I have a little dog who also gets into the training sessions looking for treats.


Mimi was doing so well with Daisy after the first few weeks, but Daisy's clumsiness lead to a few "injuries" where Mimi would limp for a day or so. Since she had both cruciate ligaments surgically repaired, we are always cautious on her activity. On her own though, Mimi sets some clear boundaries and more tolerates Daisy than "loves" her. They still play once in a while under extreme supervision... but until Daisy calms down (3 years or so, if we are lucky!) Mimi and the rest of us are always on guard! I always feel guilty after a training session with Daisy when Mimi comes along... because she is solid on her basic commands, and knows her job (cuddle bug)... She is getting a little pudgy from my guilt indulgence... so I am trying to cut back. I don't want her carrying excess weight on her knees. Never thought I would be so vigilant! LOL I have had a golden and a pomeranian (20 years ago) but I got the GR first... big difference in acceptance! 

What kind of little one do you have?


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Cooper Golden said:


> So awesome! Daisy is doing great  How did you teach paw? I've been trying to teach Cooper but he gives me this confused look every time I touch his feet
> 
> On stay I thought Cooper had a pretty good stay. Then just this week our obedience instructor had me stand next to him, look at him and say stay once and then walk away from him without looking back at him. And he followed me straight way! (The one time he heels perfectly ��)
> 
> We're now practicing stay where I only say it once and then don't maintain any eye contact and walk away - we're starting one step at a time - posting this detail just in case this helps for Daisy's next level stay. Apologies if you're already there.



Oh!! What worked with teaching Mimi (my chi) paw... Repetition and physical prompts. Basically you grab coopers paw and shake, as you shake, name it. small treat. do this over and over for a couple of days. At the beginning of the session after a couple of days start fading the prompt. Give him the command, see what he does. If he makes even the smallest attempt to raise paw, lots of praise and a treat. Within a few days or so, he should be solid on giving a paw to just a verbal prompt, then you can start fading the food for verbal praise and lots of love/pets. Once you fade the food at home... take her to another environment (with treat) so he can generalize the behavior with distractions.

Make sense??

(I have a masters in education with all the course work for BCBA (board certified behavior analyst) which includes lots of Skinnerian theory... when I worked with kids who had autism, I used a lot of the above principles for teaching non-verbal children... they work so well with pets too! Sometimes I think I have no clue, but other times, I feel lucky to have the knowledge!)


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Neciebugs said:


> What kind of little one do you have?


I have a Bichon, Eva, who is 12 years old and weighs 14 lbs. She likes to play with Rukie, but he is a little rough so supervision is required for us also. When we got Eva as a puppy my Golden, Tawny was so gentle with her. Eva would literally be hanging by her teeth from Tawny's mouth. Tawny would lay down and let Eva jump around and play bitey face and if they played chase in the yard Eva was always the chaser. When Eva shares in the training treats now I give her just a crumb size piece. It's pitiful how small it is but she feels like she's not being left out.


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Neciebugs said:


> Oh!! What worked with teaching Mimi (my chi) paw... Repetition and physical prompts. Basically you grab coopers paw and shake, as you shake, name it. small treat. do this over and over for a couple of days. At the beginning of the session after a couple of days start fading the prompt. Give him the command, see what he does. If he makes even the smallest attempt to raise paw, lots of praise and a treat. Within a few days or so, he should be solid on giving a paw to just a verbal prompt, then you can start fading the food for verbal praise and lots of love/pets. Once you fade the food at home... take her to another environment (with treat) so he can generalize the behavior with distractions.
> 
> Make sense??


Update - Its working, thank you. The issue I had is everytime I tried to grab Coopers paw he tries to investigate whats in my hand (nothing) and gets distracted. Had to keep at it and ask for focus from the little pup pup and hes now lifting his paw when I touch it. Thank you!


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

cooper golden said:


> update - its working, thank you. The issue i had is everytime i tried to grab coopers paw he tries to investigate whats in my hand (nothing) and gets distracted. Had to keep at it and ask for focus from the little pup pup and hes now lifting his paw when i touch it. Thank you!


yay cooper!!


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

Great book on tricks ... 101 tricks by Kyra Sundance. She also has a great puppy training book. Check it out at the library and decide if you want to buy, amazon has both


----------

